# Termite Bait STations



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Have to consider your cost of reburshing the traps. Will you have the time ? Will you remember to check on them ? Just some things to consider. I have always liked the idea of perimeter traps. I'd rather start killing them away from the property first, then the buildings treatment is the second and final , line of defense. JMO


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I would not waste my money on them.
I used to be an exterminator and those things where a huge money maker for the company, but a ripoff to the customers.
Really want them, buy some of these.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Spectra...6115-1/203985944?keyword=Termite+bait+station
The chemical treatment is all you need.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm pretty new to termte issues and sure not a pest control expert, but I think those bait traps (centracon or something like that) are a con by Terminex /Orkin/etc.

First, the traps are there to initially detect any termite attacks.... but not if the termites attack elsewhere, like are all ready under the slab with a footer and the traps are 10 feet apart on the outside of the perimeter foundation.

They are initilly not loaded with any killer, they re just there to detect if they get hit by termites.... and if so, then they are loaded with a killer chemical *which is expensive). But many subteranian termite colonies move quickly upon any disturbance,... like having to reload the trap with killer.

So what good are these traps, they are a method to create a repeated annual rather expensive maintenace program for the pest company.

I think legitimate annual examination, and consequent and appropriate treatment for the type of termite is far supperior to relying on these can bait traps. TAURUS is a darn good chemical for subteranian treatments... and for swarmers. there are alternative good traements.

JMO

EDIT...See ^^^^^^^^^^^^see JOE above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

If you are talking about the Sentri-Con bait stations...well..I have mixed feelings about those. In NY it's all we're allowed to use due to laws. But if you have a choice, go with the standard drilling/trenching treatment around the perimeter.


----------



## SWPC (Mar 3, 2018)

Ha! leave it to NY right? wow....
That's too bad that they don't let you trench. Crazy..

OP, the last few replies are correct. Trenching is all you need, preferably with Termidor termiticide. 
Id be a little suspicious of the company trying to add those on, IMO I don't think that's honest. either that or they are just not that good and misinformed. 
Bait stations are pretty much a joke. I would never install them and I hold a WDO supervisory license in CT.


----------

